# Selling all My Tools



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm selling off all of my excess tools I have acquired in order to get myself a new set so if anyone is interested in cheap tools, let me know! 
Most everything runs and runs well! I'll ship anywhere and do my best to make sure the shipping is cheap if not included.
I'll provide photos upon request and will answer any and all of your questions if you are truly interested.
Prices are OBO.
I'll sell you the entire lot, shipped, for $5700.
Cash and carry, PayPal, Money Order, and Personal Checks.

First number is brand new price, *number in red is my price.*
 

TT Bazooka
$1200.00
$800.00
Northstar Bazooka
$1200.00
$800.00
Northstar Bazooka
$1200.00
$800.00
12” TT Box
$350.00
$250.00
12” TT Box
$350.00
$250.00
10” TT Box
$350.00
$250.00
8” TT Anglebox
$280.00
$50.00
7” Northstar Anglebox
$350.00
$300.00
TT Corner Roller and Handle
$165.00
$50.00
Northstar Extendable Anglehead Handle
$135.00
$100.00
Northstar Extendable Anglehead Handle
$135.00
$100.00
Northstar Extendable Roller Handle
$135.00
$100.00
Northstar 12” Fatty Box
$350.00
$275.00
Northstar 8” Fatty Box
$350.00
$275.00
TT Gooseneck
$70.00
$20.00
TT Gooseneck
$70.00
$20.00
TT Pump
$350.00
$175.00
Cinta Longstroke Pump
$340.00
$275.00
2” Blueline Nail Spotter w/Handle
$230.00
$200.00
2” TT Nail Spotter w/Handle
$270.00
$150.00
3” TT Nail Spotter
$270.00
$135.00
34” TT Box Handle
$155.00
$100.00
72” TT Box Handle
$180.00
$130.00
18”-30” Dura Stilts III
$260
$150.00
18”-30” Dura Stilts III
$260
$150.00
24”-40” Dura Stilts III
$270.00
$160.00


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Angle box and 2 inch spotter would be good for my apprentice !! Price please $$ you don't have 2.5 angle head to sell ?


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

machinemud said:


> Angle box and 2 inch spotter would be good for my apprentice !! Price please $$ you don't have 2.5 angle head to sell ?


The TT angle box is so worn out it squirts mud out around the end but I JB welded it and it's been holding. I'll have a friend weld it up and smooth it out so it works great for someone for a couple extra bucks.

I just posted prices and would be happy to ship to Canadia.
I actually think I do have a 2.5" I could sell. I'll have to look.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't see a cordless Hilti strip feed gun on there :whistling2:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey! Theres a guy over on the T&J site selling the exact same tools...........and his username's the same as yours.:whistling2:
Do you know him??????


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> Hey! Theres a guy over on the T&J site selling the exact same tools...........and his username's the same as yours.:whistling2:
> Do you know him??????


I think that guy has a cordless Hilti strip feed gun for sale over there, cant be the same guy:whistling2:

Ha ha slim


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I think that guy has a cordless Hilti strip feed gun for sale over there, cant be the same guy:whistling2:
> 
> Ha ha slim


link?:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> link?:whistling2:


I think he sold it already:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I think he sold it already:whistling2:


:furious: I could use it today. Patch work. grrrrrrr.


----------



## warrenjo (Nov 5, 2011)

still have the 3" nail spotter? is the new tapetech version or the old? could i look at pic if you still have it?


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Are the above mentioned items still available for purchase?


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Would love to see you trying to get on the bus with that lot MT!!!:whistling2:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> Would love to see you trying to get on the bus with that lot MT!!!:whistling2:


I ride the short bus to school. It picks me up at my front door. I've been tellin' the bus driver that he needs to put some ladder racks on the top but, he hasn't done it yet.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll get some photos up asap. I have been so swamped I haven't even been able to answer the interested people!


----------

